

DBD::CSV – DBI driver for CSV files - fibo
https://metacpan.org/pod/DBD::CSV

======
fibo
Runs on many platforms, see [http://matrix.cpantesters.org/?dist=DBD-
CSV+0.41](http://matrix.cpantesters.org/?dist=DBD-CSV+0.41) the only
requirements is flock() system call.

I used it and it works like a charm.

Submitted as an answer to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7175830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7175830)

